
Node.js Websockets for React: Automatically updates state and data - coldog
https://github.com/ColDog/socketify
======
coldog
An easy way to integrate React JS and Node with Websockets. Provides a
protocol for using websockets to call functions on the server from the client,
run them through middleware, and return them to the client. It also
automatically updates the clients state when the server says that data has
changed.

